# Barns 290 tmz



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

OK, some of you are going think I'm nuts, but, here it goes. 

I purchased two packs of the Barns 290gr. TMZ. I don't like them. Just me I guess. So I'm willing to give someone a great deal. I have I think 37 bullets left. If someone out here likes them, and wants them, give me a PM and I'll get you the info to get them. I'll let them go for $30. I think they are $31.99 for 20 at Sportsmans Warehouse.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

yes, you are nuts! they shoot excellent out of my gun. I would buy them but I have 6 pack already. good luck on the sell.

Very interesting how one person (me) likes them and someone else does not. I guess thats the way it goes.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

My Nephew has a friend that had to shoot a Bull Elk six times with the Barns. I don't want to take a chance on my LE ELK hunt coming up in two weeks.I'm going to stick with what I KNOW kills Elk. 300gr. .44 cal. XTP Behind 120gr. Of triple seven.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

If I was in UT, I'd be all over these. The VA whitetails are a little too small for the 290's :mrgreen: I almost feel like the 240 grain Nosler JHP are too much medicine as well. I'm sure you will sell these in no time!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

taxidermist said:


> My Nephew has a friend that had to shoot a Bull Elk six times with the Barns. I don't want to take a chance on my LE ELK hunt coming up in two weeks.I'm going to stick with what I KNOW kills Elk. 300gr. .44 cal. XTP Behind 120gr. Of triple seven.


The question is where was he hitting the elk at to have to shoot it 6 times?


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

taxidermist said:


> My Nephew has a friend that had to shoot a Bull Elk six times with the Barns. I don't want to take a chance on my LE ELK hunt coming up in two weeks.I'm going to stick with what I KNOW kills Elk. 300gr. .44 cal. XTP Behind 120gr. Of triple seven.


6 times in the guts maybe??? or he was shooting them behind 30 grains of powder.... Even then I still think a barnes would do the job!


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

taxidermist said:


> OK, some of you are going think I'm nuts, but, here it goes.
> 
> I purchased two packs of the Barns 290gr. TMZ. I don't like them. Just me I guess. So I'm willing to give someone a great deal. I have I think 37 bullets left. If someone out here likes them, and wants them, give me a PM and I'll get you the info to get them. I'll let them go for $30. I think they are $31.99 for 20 at Sportsmans Warehouse.


I'll take those off your hands. Pm sent.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I knew if I said anything about having to shoot a bull six times, this would have the experts chiming in on a poor shot, or gut shot. 

He was shooting the 240gr. Bullet. (First mistake in my opinion) First shot was at 70 yards, with theBull facing him. He said it dropped liked a brick. A quick reload as it began to get up. Shot him again at same distance, this time broadside. He eventually recovered the Elk. He said the bullets never expanded. Every shot went strait through the body never opening up. Except the first shot. He said he never found a hole in the chest area at all.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

One problems saying that the bullets didn't expand is that unless you find the bullet you don't know if it expanded or not. When the Barnes all copper bullets expand they are not that much larger than the original bullet and as they go through skin on the off side on a pass through shot the skin will stretch as the bullet goes through it and to the untrained eye it will appear as if it never expanded. 

I shot a large bull last year during the muzzle loader hunt in Colorado. I hit it 3 times and only recovered one bullet but the other two blew chunks out of the elk on the off side from what my hunting partner said as he watched the shots. I was using a Thor 300 grain bullet which is a Barnes bullet. The one that I recovered had mushroomed perfectly. The bull was dead with the first shot but with elk you keep shooting until it is laying on the ground.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Critter said:


> ...and to the untrained eye it will appear as if it never expanded.


Exactly why I quit using them (the crappy accuracy was 2nd). I like big exit holes... !

-DallanC


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

but who carries 6 shots with them??? I carry one in the gun and two speed loaders. Am I going into battle grossly under prepared or is that about the norm?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

DallanC said:


> Exactly why I quit using them (the crappy accuracy was 2nd). I like big exit holes... !
> 
> -DallanC


If you like big exit holes you need to go to a .54 caliber and shoot 430 grain solid lead maxi balls. Talk about a hole.



utahgolf said:


> but who carries 6 shots with them??? I carry one in the gun and two speed loaders. Am I going into battle grossly under prepared or is that about the norm?


That is all I carry ready to load but I usually have the stuff to make up at least 6 more shots.


----------



## Dahlmer (Sep 12, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Exactly why I quit using them (the crappy accuracy was 2nd). I like big exit holes... !
> 
> -DallanC


I'm having the same accuracy issues with the Expanders. Picked up some T-EZ's in hopes they perform better. If not then I'll have work up a load with Hornady XTP's.


----------

